# Lightroom 6.0



## Den (Apr 21, 2015)

It's finally here. Downloaded the standalone upgrade just now.


----------



## smcf (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you point to a link for the stand alone upgrade?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's the full blog post, including links: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-lightroom-cc-6-0/


----------



## smcf (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you Victoria!!!!


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

So Adobe go back on their word. No more updates to the stand alone version after v 6. Not what they said a year ago.  Once they've got everyone on the CC they'll Jack the price up.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2015)

awp said:


> So Adobe go back on their word. No more updates to the stand alone version after v 6.



I must have missed it, where is stated that there'll be no more updates to the perpetual license version?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2015)

awp said:


> So Adobe go back on their word. No more updates to the stand alone version after v 6. Not what they said a year ago.  Once they've got everyone on the CC they'll Jack the price up.



Where exactly are you finding that Andrew? They'll base that decision on customer feedback... if customers still want perpetual, they'll still offer perpetual.


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll have a look for the link.


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

4th question in the Q&A
http://kelbyone.com/lightroom-cc-live-webcasts/#lrqa


----------



## Ian Hutchinson (Apr 21, 2015)

My CC is still saying i am up to date with version 5, does not mention anything about v6.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2015)

He's phrased it badly.  It doesn't mean there will or won't be a Lightroom 7.  He means they can add new features in dot releases for subscribers but not for perpetual licenses.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2015)

Ian Hutchinson said:


> My CC is still saying i am up to date with version 5, does not mention anything about v6.



It's just taking time to update around the world. Lots of people dying to download!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't think they will "jack the price up". Adobe has stated that they have no intention of raising the price of the photographer's CC package in the foreseeable future. People need to remember that Lr was a $300 application when it was first released and since then the price has gone down by 50%. The CC deal is wonderful. 

On another note LrCC has not shown up on my cloud application. Patience is a virtue. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

They also said it would be available stand alone 'for the forseeable future'.  Hopefully Mr Kelby's interpretation is wrong as Victoria suggests.


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

Is the v 6 actually available now to download?  No betas or anyting?  I'd want a stand alone upgrade from 5.7  Is there a link to buy and download in the UK - the link above is US and will not accept my account.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2015)

No public beta this time - the whole cloud sync thing makes that risky.  It wiped out 18k of my GPS data in one build!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2015)

Go to adobe.com/uk, Menu>All Products, scroll down to find Lightroom 6.


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

Not working - I click upgrade - from 5.7 - add to cart - and it says cart empty!

EDIT::  not working in Firefox - works in IE  :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2015)

They're having some website issues at the moment... lots of excitable people!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2015)

Hopefully they'll fix it soon.


----------



## awp (Apr 21, 2015)

I've got it downloading now!    Not excited at all!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2015)

Ian Hutchinson said:


> My CC is still saying i am up to date with version 5, does not mention anything about v6.


Logging off & back on in the CC App manager or restarting the CC App manger will sometimes get the new updates to show up.


----------



## Driffert (Apr 21, 2015)

Victoria or Cletus,

I currently use Lightrrom 5.7 stand alone.  I have been waiting to switch to Lightroom and Photoshop CC until after LR ver 6 is released.  With the release of LR ver 6, I would like to switch now to take advantage of the great new features.  I have several questions;

1.  I have numerous plug-ins that I have purchased and currently use in 5.7 (Jeffrey Friedl's , Nik collection, On One , etc.).  How will I transfer those to the new version of LR6 that I download form Adobe CC?
2.  What is the best way to transfer my preferences and presetsto the new version?  I also use a custom identity plate.

Any help will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## nrshapiro (Apr 21, 2015)

Just installed it through CC panel.  But it won't start. The button lights for 10 seconds or so in the taskbar, then turns off (Windows 8.1). 

I found some instructions about deleting the LR 5 preferences file and then retrying. I did that, but still it's a no go. Very disappointing.

ETA: I just tried uninstalling Lightroom CC 2015 from the CC desktop app figuring I'd try a reinstall.  It came up and asked if I wanted to delete preferences.  I said no.  And then it basically said Uninstall failed...try again.  Yes, Failed.

Another ETA: Adobe CC desktop could not uninstall.  But I went to Windows Control Panel and it uninstalled fine.  Now trying a reinstall, with only a glimmer of hope in me.


----------



## cdaveygo (Apr 21, 2015)

*Having the same issue...*

I seem to be having the same problem.  I am hesitant to uninstall LR 5.7 as I am doing work right now in it.  I have uninstalled LR cc and turned of Virus protection and tried several other items but to no avail.  It just won't open on my laptop.  I am hopeful that it is an issue that is fixed quickly.  Glad to know it isn't just me.

Has anyone figured out which plugins will work and won't at this point?



nrshapiro said:


> Just installed it through CC panel.  But it won't start. The button lights for 10 seconds or so in the taskbar, then turns off (Windows 8.1).
> 
> I found some instructions about deleting the LR 5 preferences file and then retrying. I did that, but still it's a no go. Very disappointing.
> 
> ETA: I just tried uninstalling Lightroom CC 2015 from the CC desktop app figuring I'd try a reinstall.  It came up and asked if I wanted to delete preferences.  I said no.  And then it basically said Uninstall failed...try again.  Yes, Failed.


----------



## Den (Apr 21, 2015)

It's finally here. Downloaded the standalone upgrade just now.


----------



## minnie (Apr 21, 2015)

I have the same problem on a mac pro 2011 (allegedly 64 bit), 8 gb ram, plenty hard drive space and no problems running prior versions of LR. The start screen shows a couple of seconds then it disappears, no crash message. Uninstalled/reinstalled to no avail.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2015)

Those having problems with LR not starting, try logging out of the CC desktop app, then back in again. Then try running LR again.


----------



## ggbourne (Apr 21, 2015)

minnie said:


> I have the same problem on a mac pro 2011 (allegedly 64 bit), 8 gb ram, plenty hard drive space and no problems running prior versions of LR. The start screen shows a couple of seconds then it disappears, no crash message. Uninstalled/reinstalled to no avail.



I am having the same issue, although I could uninstall it without deleting the preferences (which I have done).

I have a 17" MacBook Pro (2010 / 2011?), with 16GB RAM, running 10.9.5 on an ExpressCard SSD, and a 750GB fast HD for media, including the Lr library.

Have logged out of CC, will try logging back in, re-installing, etc. and see what happens.


----------



## cdaveygo (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim you rock worked perfect after I did as you suggested!



Jim Wilde said:


> Those having problems with LR not starting, try logging out of the CC desktop app, then back in again. Then try running LR again.


----------



## nrshapiro (Apr 21, 2015)

I rebooted and that didn't help.  I also quit the CC desktop app (I don't see anywhere to log out).  That didn't help either :(

EDIT: Ah, it's not sufficient to quit or even reboot.  You do have to Log out.   I managed to find that under Preferences.

LR 6 has started and offered to update my catalog.  Though now I stopped it to do an extra backup 

Thanks.


----------



## AMG (Apr 21, 2015)

Victoria, thx again for posting that UK website on your blog. I really like adobe products (LR & Ps) but I got really frustrated with them when trying to find the standalone version of LR. First of I logged in and only saw LR CC, LR CC, LR CC, LR CC, LR CC, LR CC, LR CC bla bla. When I finally found the standalone version it complained that I was not allowed to purchase from USA website. Huh, I logged in to NL. Talking with a representative (chat function) didn't get me further either despite them being helpful and kind.

I shudder to think that LR7 may be CC only. I don't want to depend on a cloud at all. Give me standalone anytime. Further more removing 12 or so Euros per month makes LR very expensive to use. Yes, you get access to PS CC too but I only ever use that 2-3 times a year for a short period.
Eur 75 for the LR upgrade makes more sense *to me*.

Great standalone tool, helpful staff, crappy website forcing you in *their* direction.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Those having problems with LR not starting, try logging out of the CC desktop app, then back in again. Then try running LR again.



Thanks Jim - That did the trick.  
Click on the Creative Cloud Icon > Then the Settings Gear > Select Preferences and you will find "Log Out"


----------



## Minivini (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim - didn't work for me. I've logged out/in and rebooted. I can't get LRCC to start from either the CC window or from the new desktop shortcut. Any other tricks??


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 21, 2015)

Face recognition is the 3rd most frequently requested feature on Adobe's feedback site, and from photographers who earn their living from photography (eg wedding, portrait, groups). That said, it struggles to distinguish my teenage niece from fifty year old blokes with full beards....

This is my summary, in descending order:



Radial and graduated filters – fine tune the area they affect 
Panorama and HDR Merge – create panorama stitches and HDR blends inside Lightroom 
GPU acceleration – speed up Develop, 5k screens, and more will come – quietly 
Collections filter – manage your Collections panel 
Import – add new items to a collection 
Slideshow – Ken Burns and multiple music tracks 
Tethering – share new photos via LrMobile and LrWeb 
Face recognition – glad it’s there, but it doesn’t work for me 

John


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2015)

Driffert said:


> Victoria or Cletus,
> 
> I currently use Lightrrom 5.7 stand alone.  I have been waiting to switch to Lightroom and Photoshop CC until after LR ver 6 is released.  With the release of LR ver 6, I would like to switch now to take advantage of the great new features.  I have several questions;
> 
> ...


I answered #1 in your other topic.


----------



## jeffkayton (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Victoria,

Your 'What's new in Lr 6' is really great, thank you.

I have been able to download the Creative Cloud Installer 3 a few times by following links but I can't find a download link for the stand alone app for Lr 6. 

I've already paid for the Lr 6 upgrade and I'm waiting for the confirmation email from Adobe and there may be a link in that email but, for now, I can't find any link to get Lr 6. My colleague at work are in the same situation.

Is it even available?

Cheers,

JK


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi JK, welcome to the forum.

See this post from the official Adobe site. Download the trial, then when you have your serial number you can license the trial to make it Lightroom 6.


----------



## GeraldH (Apr 22, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> He's phrased it badly.  It doesn't mean there will or won't be a Lightroom 7.  He means they can add new features in dot releases for subscribers but not for perpetual licenses.


Are you saying there will be no updates to LR 6.0 for standalone purchasers?


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 22, 2015)

No Student/Teacher pricing for the downloadable version? I can only see the CC student/teacher pricing.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

GeraldH said:


> Are you saying there will be no updates to LR 6.0 for standalone purchasers?



Welcome to the forum.

What this means is that there'll be no new feature updates for the perpetual license version, but there will be the usual bug fix/camera support updates.


----------



## AndreasM (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anybody really managed to upgrade Lr from perpetual 5 to perpetual 6?

No matter what link I click, I always end up at the point, that I would have to download a "CC Client".

What I want is a several hundred MB sized file to download, which I then execute to install - not a 30 day test subscription.
Is this possible?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2015)

No, all of the trials are CC branded and the CC client runs the installation process now.


----------



## awp (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim that's still not very clear - are you saying there will be no version 7 for the perpetual license version?  Or just no 6.xx updates?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

AndreasM said:


> Has anybody really managed to upgrade Lr from perpetual 5 to perpetual 6?
> 
> No matter what link I click, I always end up at the point, that I would have to download a "CC Client".
> 
> ...



Click on the "Products" link at the very bottom of the adobe.com home page, you'll then see Lightroom on the list. Click on "Buy", then you have the option to buy a "Full" license, but if you're upgrading then click on the "Full" drop-down arrow and select "Upgrade".


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

awp said:


> Jim that's still not very clear - are you saying there will be no version 7 for the perpetual license version?  Or just no 6.xx updates?



I'm not sure how to make it any clearer, but I'll try.

I never mentioned Lightroom 7 at all, I have no idea if there will be a perpetual licence version or not. For now I can only repeat what Tom Hogarty said, i.e. it will remain as a perpetual licence version "indefinitely".

Regarding LR6, I expect that there will continue to be 6.xx updates for the perpetual licence version, but these will only contain bug fixes/camera support updates only. Any new features will only be available (like LR mobile is now) for the LR CC version. See question 2 in this Adobe post.

Note, this is my opinion/expectation only, based on reading documents such as the above.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2015)

It's so fxxxing messy that I just posted some simple buying Lightroom normally instructions. Essentially they're as Jim says, but also cover installing the software which is where you can easily make a misstep. I'm pretty sure they are accurate, but my fingers are crossed.

John


----------



## awp (Apr 22, 2015)

OK - thanks for the clarification


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

johnbeardy said:


> It's so fxxxing messy that I just posted some simple buying Lightroom normally instructions. Essentially they're as Jim says, but also cover installing the software which is where you can easily make a misstep. I'm pretty sure they are accurate, but my fingers are crossed.
> 
> John


 
Brilliant John! OK to point other users to it?


----------



## jeffkayton (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim,

Thank you for your assistance.

That link goes to the same page I downloaded the Creative Cloud Installer. 

Do I really have to install this thing to download Lr 6? It's hard to believe that this would be the case.

I'll wait for Adobe's confirmation email, they might provide a direct link.

JK


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Brilliant John! OK to point other users to it?



That's what it's meant for, Jim!


----------



## Den (Apr 21, 2015)

It's finally here. Downloaded the standalone upgrade just now.


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a perpetual 'Student/Teacher' price? I can only find it for the CC version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2015)

No, student pricing's CC only, sorry.


----------



## MutantLabs (Apr 22, 2015)

For those who are still struggling downloading the perpetual license of LR6 (full version or upgrade):


Go to Adobe's website_ for your country_ (you can only buy from your country's site)
_Log out_ of your account (while logged in, the "buy perpetual license"-link did not show up)
Go to the LR product page
Scroll all the way down on the overview page and on the bottom right, you'll find the "Buy" button for the perpetual license.
This will put LR6 standalone _full version_ into your shopping cart
To get an _upgrade_, click "Edit" and change Full Version to Upgrade. Then select your current LR-version. Click "Save" and wait until it shows the correct price.
Here, I logged into my account again. But I don't know if this is neccessary.
Check out and the rest will go as usual (payment -> download -> serial number etc.)

The installation of the 700 MB download went pretty smooth on my MacBook Pro. For the upgrade, you'll need to enter the new and the current LR serial number. 
On first start of LR6 it asks to convert the catalog to the new format, which took a few minutes. The old LR5 catalog remains intact.


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 22, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No, student pricing's CC only, sorry.



Do you know why they've taken that path?

And do you know if I can 'Upgrade' to the normal perpetual license from a student license?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

Jack Henry said:


> Do you know why they've taken that path?
> 
> And do you know if I can 'Upgrade' to the normal perpetual license from a student license?



The answer to the second question is Yes.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

MutantLabs said:


> For those who are still struggling downloading the perpetual license of LR6 (full version or upgrade):
> 
> 
> Go to Adobe's website_ for your country_ (you can only buy from your country's site)
> ...



That's one way of doing it, which will work. A simpler method, which doesn't require you to log out of your Adobe account, is detailed in this post.


----------



## snapper (Apr 22, 2015)

OK , I have a perpetual license for LR5, and also a CC subscription. Now seems a good time to switch to LR CC. If I install the CC version, will it overwrite the standalone LR5? And will it keep all the preferences? OR is it easier to download the perpetual upgrade and run as a trial and work out the swap to CC later?

EDIT: Just found the answer here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?24932-Moving-from-LR5-to-LRCC-(6)-What-to-do should have searched first


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanx Jim. Upgrading to the full version worked like a charm.


----------



## GeraldH (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What this means is that there'll be no new feature updates for the perpetual license version, but there will be the usual bug fix/camera support updates.


Thanks Jim

tbh I was hoping for a new process version with better support for x-trans raw files. So if and when that comes along would that be classed as a new feature or a bug fix/camera support update do you think?

Liking the new pano and hdr features.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

A new PV would most definitely be classed as a new feature!


----------



## GeraldH (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh dear, looks like I pulled the trigger too early on this one!


----------

